

Appcelerator mobile survey results.  - phatbyte
http://www.appcelerator.com/company/survey-results/mobile-developer-report-q-2012/

======
phatbyte
The PDF:
[http://testing.ybru.com/images/Appcelerator_Report_Q12012_fi...](http://testing.ybru.com/images/Appcelerator_Report_Q12012_final.pdf)

